# Audi A6 (C5) Confirmed in Manhattan Car Chase from Upcoming 'Bourne Ultimatum' Movie



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Audi A6 (C5) Confirmed in Manhattan Car Chase from Upcoming<i>Bourne Ultimatum</i> Movie*









Recently Entertainment Weekly broke the news that this summer’s third installment of the Robert Ludlum-based Bourne series The Bourne Ultimatum would include a climactic car chase scene shot on the streets of Manhattan. Like highly trained assasins with amnesia, we followed that up with a Google search, we've learned even more. Take that Treadstone.
* Full Story *


----------



## fxhomie (Feb 18, 2004)

guess Bourne wants to keep a low profile...
;-)


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Audi A6 (C5) Confirmed in Manhattan Car Chase from Upcoming<i>Bour ... ([email protected])*

Awesome!!! My 'hood', and my favorite car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

